# Larger shrimps?



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello evrybody. I'm looking for a type of larger shrimp that will eat feeder fish leftovers, but won't get eaten themselves by my cichlids. Any suggestions?


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't thnk you can put shrimps with your type of fish. At least that is what the guy at my LFS had told me.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

How big are your cichlids? I have seen some large shrimp that could do what you are wanting them to but idk if they can not get eaten


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks. Is there anything else that will serve the same purpose besides a shrimp? Maybe a frog or crayfish?


----------



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

Patriot crabs are good scavengers and hunters. I have one for cleaning up the left over feeders and dead ones. They do have a strong appetite for plant matter tho, but I keep romaine lettuce in the tank all the time and he seems to pay more attenton to the lettuce rather than my plants. They will catch and eat small fish in your aquarium. It is best if they have a perch out of the water. Mine likes to climb out of the aquarium and sit in the filter. which is okay with me because he never goes anywhere but back in the tank. Although I have had them walk across the floor when I'm watching T.V. and have to put them back in the tank. They have a deep blue body with bright red legs and claws and can grow up to six inches across there body alone, if put in a big enough tank, but will not outgrow any tank they are put in. They will defend themselves and can even be agressive towards your cichlids if they bother it. They can be quite friendly too I taught mine to eat feeders and plant matter out of my hand. Overall they are great to have and fun to watch I find myself watching the crab more than my other fish.


----------



## hellfire (May 26, 2010)

the cichlids will eat the shrimp and the crayfish


----------

